# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  swędzenie skóry

## Juan Gonzalez

Witam serdecznie!  Od jakis 2 miesiecy swiedzi mnie cialo zwlascza glowa(czubek) po czym jak sie podrapie wyskakuja mi czerwone plamy w miejscu drapania. na przerwach w pracy po zdjeciu rekawiczek ochronnych w miejscu delikatnego uciku gumki pojawiaja sie czerwone slady-po kilku minutach same znikaja. po zdjeciu czapki to samo. rownie dobrze moglbym napisac cos na wlasnym ciele a po pewnym czasie pojawi sie czerwony napis na na nim, chcialbym podkreslic ze mam prace stojaca gdzie glowa cigle jest pochylona w dol. miesiac temu mialem delikatne cigle przez 4 tyg.pulsowanie prawej skroni i tiki(nerwobole na calym ciele), w nocy czesto sie krece z boku na bok i ciezko nad tym zapanowac. czesto tez od szyji po glowe przechodzily mi ciarki. bedac u neurologa powiedzial mi ze to moze byc na tle nerwowym i przepisal mi sedam 3mg .tiki po pewnym czasie ustaly tylko to swedzenie sie nasililo i plamy. z tego co wyczytalem na necie to moze to byc pokrzywka mechaniczna ale czy napewno?czy moze to byc ucisk jakiegos kregu szyjnego na nerw szyjny? i z tad te tiki, ciarki , pulsowanie miescni i swedznie z plamami?
mam 28 lat 
pozdrawiam
pawel

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

cześć,
Chyba masz tak zwany objaw Koebnera, to co piszesz może świadczyć o procesie zapalnym w układzie nerwowym o podłożu autoimmunologicznym. Żadne tam uciski na kręgi.

Calkiem możliwe, że przeżyłeś jakiś duży stres i po tym Ci się to zrobiło. Hydroksyzyny bym nie brał, ani żadnych tego typu psychoaktywnych świństw. Zwolnij tempo> muzyka, spacer/ ruch, co tam lubisz, ale ja to ja, a Ty rób co chcesz.

Czemu nie poszedłeś do dermatologa? To może być np. liszaj płaski. To może byc też zapowiedź wystąpienia innych chorób o podłozu autoimmunologicznym np. SM. 

Nie masz czasem problemów z oczami?

pozdarawiam

----------


## Juan Gonzalez

Witam, dziekuje za odpowiedz. odkad zaczalem tu pracowac to mam takze i problem z oczami- nie widze z byt dobrze tego co jest w dalszej odleglosci, ale myslalem ze jest to spowodowane zlym swiatlem w pracy. narka nie moge pojsc do zadnego lekarza poniewaz jestem za granica. mysle to zrobic po powrocie w marcu.pozdrawiam

----------


## przypadkowy akordeonista

Objawów za strony oczu nie wolno lekceważyć. Oko to delikatny narząd i w pierwszej kolejności tam mogą pojawić sie zmiany zapalne - tak czytalem. Na swoim przykladzie mogą też powiedziać/ napisać, że zagrożone są nerw wzrokowy, tęczówka, ale też błona naczyniowa. Mam zdaignozowane SM i ZZSK i cztery lata temu przytrafiło mi się, że obudziłem się w nad ranem ze wścieklym bólem oka - przwie trzy tygodnie nie mogłem patrzeć na światło od tamtej pory dość często mnie boli, ale na szczęście niezbyt mocno. Nie dowiedziałem się co to było - pani doktor twierdziła, że nie tęczówka - więc myśle pewnie to drugie : ). Poza tym zwróć uwagę na takie objawy jak oczopląs, zaburzenia pola widzenia, problemy z aomodacją, ale tego sam nie wyłapiesz - trzeba odwiedzić lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
Moj maz ma cale zycie alerie,ale teraz to juz okrpnie cierpi.
codziennie go skora swedzi,drapie sie strasznie zwlaszcza wieczorem i w nocy.
ponadto skora na dloniach strasznie mu peka,jakby nozem przecial.
potrzebujemy namiary na dobrego lekarza

----------

